# Glue for Plastic???



## SilverFoxArt (Oct 9, 2007)

Forgive me if it is inappropriate to ask a question that is not exactly wood related, but I figured if any one could help me it would be this group. And most of you probably work in a variety of media other than wood or with wood. I am trying to fix a toy for my son and it is wood with plastic parts. I have plastic cement (for models) which isn't strong enough, and I have super glue which seems to have a chemical reaction to the plastic that makes it soft. Does anyone know of a really strong glue that works for plastic?


----------



## dangee (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Mel!
Have you ever tried gorilla glue? That might work…hugs…Dannie


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Epoxy? I'm not sure.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

The type of glue depends on the type of plastic. A picture of your part may help.


----------



## patshwigar (Jun 6, 2006)

*mel. is the boy old enought not to chew on the toy? if he is not. i would not fix it. as chewing on the glued up part is not healty.

if he will not be chewing on it. use expoxy. two part it will hold it strong. gorilla glue is an expanding glue. might not work .*


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

every plastic has a specific glue that works best. Please tell us the type of plastic and the strength of bond you need.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

motthunter is right. There is a glue for every type of plastic.


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow I remember an old LJ post from the crevices of my mind.
www.thistothat.com


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

way to go Thuan … great link


----------



## SilverFoxArt (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys (and gals). I am not sure what kind of plastic it is… I know it isn't Lexan, and as far as I know there are really only two other types. I was actually hopeing to fix several things with it and have something to keep on hand for anything plastic I need to fix. One thing is a clear plastic trophy, another is a toy gun, and my mother in law has a vintage plastic toy that has an internal part that is broken I would like to fix for her… I can't remember the name of it, but it seems like most toys and products are all made of the same kind of plastic. The stronger the better… especially for my mother in laws toy because it is a lever for a button that the kids pound pretty hard. Of course there are different grades of each type of plastic, and if I need a different glue for each then I may be in trouble, lol.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I have used construction adhesive to glue plastic to wood with a lot of success, however if the young man will be putting it in his mouth might not be a good idea.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Many toys are made of polyethylene, typically it feels a bit waxy or greasy. The bad news is nothing sticks to it-welding might be its only hope :-( tho the bit about CA super glue *softening* it doesn't sound like PE.

PVC is typically glued with a solvent IE pvc cement that you use on plumbing actually dissolves the two pieces and they weld together

The key is figuring out what type of plastic Most plastic is recyclable today and much of it is marked with a code, If you go to http://www.wasteonline.org.uk/resources/InformationSheets/Plastics.htm you can identify what it is (assuming it has the recycle code) this is for a UK site, but the codes are the same in the states


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

I have done a lot of this type of repair over the years. I can tell you that the RIGHT Ca. will work, but you need to know what you are gluing. Epoxy is a better choice, but will not always hold as well on plastic as many may think….again type is important.

For a sure fix, use GOOP. House hold is maybe the best, Will stick anything to anything…....But as stated before, do not chew on it, or any of the glues for that matter.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

There is a type of epoxy called "plastic weld." That's what you need. It should be easy to find even at the big box store.


----------

